# truck has a intermittent starting problem.



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

97 Nissan.
2.4 L 
Automatic Tans
XE body
225, 000 miles on truck..


This truck has a intermittent starting problem. 
About every other day, for the last three days, I could not start up the engine.
I had put in a new battery...and had new alternator installed about 6 months ago...

Seems like one time, when I tried to start: " Got no click" and no lights on dash..., when I tryed to start, and another time a little turning, and a little clicking....and lights came on Dash,.....

I reviewed some other threads, in here, and seems like a lot of wild goose chasing, 
any suggestions....Im going to check the voltage on the battery terms' and also while its running.... and check over the engine compartment in general this day... (Day of Post) and post additional information..read some psot that lead me to think it could be a relay, or replay plug, or something...??


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The ignition switches go out. If yours is going out, it could cause intermittent problems like that.

Also, look in the 1997 EC section of the Service Manual for interlock relays. Those go out, too, and cause issues like you are experiencing.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks man....I suspected that it was something unexpected...not the battery, ( got a new battery last week, and have a new alternator about 5 mo. ago.....will check into these two options...

Shunt Trip


----------



## Cousinphil (Apr 28, 2017)

I had that kind of electrical problem once. It turned out to be a bad ground cable. Or was it the positive cable? One of the battery cables anyway. Replaced it and it solved all my electrical problems.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah..these electrical problems on a 20 year old car.. could be somthing simple like a battery connection, I checked the batter, 
However, the darn thing just up a died on me while I was driving to work..
Darn Speedometer dropped to Zero, and Airbag light was blinking. ( I was still moving at about 20 MPH)... luckily I got off the road to a safe parking lot quickly...


----------



## Cousinphil (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh. That sounds like an alternator problem. That would make the speedometer drop to zero.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello, was just searching ...." 97 Nissan pickup starter replacement.....
I checked the battery neg cables, looked ok, and battery connections were good and tight.
Check all fuses, all were good.. I removed non-essential fuses, (like tail lights) to see if there was a short.
Next, I tried to start it. and it jsut clicked a few times, 
the head lights worked ok, too.

Someone told me it was most likely the starter at this point...
I know they must be hard to change the starter, cause I couldnt reach it with a hammer.
any-one ever change the Starter? 
how does tht compare with the Ignition switch ?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

HEY QUICK UPDATE, THE ALTERNATOR WAS BAD I GUESS, AND SO GARAGE PUT IN A NEW / REPLACEMENT ALTERNATOR IN MY CASE. ( the clue was the voltage on the battery was low like 11.8, or 11.3 volts with engine running and head lights on.


----------

